# the ABC Gardening Game!



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

Let's play a game! 

Let's go through the alphabet and for each letter name something in your garden that starts with the next letter. Try to pick something you might actually be growing or something you have (like a garden took of some sort). Obviously some letters might be tough (like Q or X!), so then just think of something that works for that letter. 

I'll start with A:

Apples


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

*B for Broccoli. My two plants suck but they're trying*


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

c for corn...i hope it is good this year.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

D is harder than I thought it would be. I'm not growing anything that starts with a D. but there are dandelions growing in my dried up grass field. And my dad used to make deep fried dandelions, so I guess it's sort of a food


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Dandelions are delicious! *E is for Eggplant. Mine are growing really slow, but they are beautiful!*


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

f is for french bean


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

G is for garlic


----------



## lydonhfisher (Aug 1, 2013)

The next would be Fennel!


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

We are on to *H* . . . which would be for *horseradish*. I'm not growing any, but my mom usually does. And I think she regrets it because it spreads so much!


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I Iceberg Lettuce! I still have some going to seed in my garden. (That was a tough one!)


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

*J for Jalapenos *- of which I have many and they are huge this year. Guess I'll be making some cowboy candy with them!


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

*K* Kale It's still going strong!


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

Jalapenos! Let's keep this going!


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

*L for Lettuce*. Just planted some "drunken woman frizzy headed lettuce" seeds for this fall. I couldn't pass up on seeds with a name like that! lol


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

M is for mustard greens


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

N is for Nasturtiums so pretty and peppery in my garden and on my plate!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

O is for onions! grilled or added to soups.


----------



## Timbertodd (Jun 23, 2013)

P is for potatoes baked, boiled or fried.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Q is for Quince! I had some Quince Membrillo that I bought from hotpaella.com. Tastes like Fruit Roll Ups. LOL


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

R is for radish all crispy sliced on a salad.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

*S is for squash *- for making nice warm fall-like soups! mmmmm.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

T=turnip for use in soups and stews.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

U is for Ugli Fruit! I tried one once, it tasted like a sour tangerine. Looks like a sad grapefruit. Not bad. Since it was 5 bucks I won't need to try another one.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

V= oh my what begins with this letter?


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

hmmm, that's a tough one. I suppose Vanilla beans - they do grow somewhere! lol

Or more common would be Vidalia Onions. mmmmm, nice sweet Vidalia onions!


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL! V is a hard one. W is for Watermelon. They did well in my garden this year. I grew Sugar Babies and Golden Midgets. Yummmm


----------

